# How did this happen?



## Riot (Dec 10, 2008)

My roommate's iguana just died this morning and we have no clue why, it was perfectly healthy last night at 9pm when he went after turning off his lights and when he got home at 8 this morning is iguana reptar was dead...any thoughts on this spontaneous death?


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Only way to find out is to have a pm done on the iggy.

R.I.P Iggy


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

awwww poor iggy as above sorry hun R.I.P


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Aww, really sad. As said before only a PM will give you a definate reason. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If he can get to a vet today like people have said, a post mortem will give him peace of mind.

There are other questions to ask such as firstly, how old was the iguana, what is the setup like, what was the diet, were there any symptoms before death, what position and condition is the body in, etc.

If everything is spot on, animals can die of tumours, heart attacks, and many internal problems that we can never see, and only a vet can tell you. Sometimes even a vet won't be able to say, but it's worth spending £40 or so for the chance. If one vet quotes you high check out the other ones locally too.


----------



## Riot (Dec 10, 2008)

*Thanks guys*

Yea we just found it really weird, we just picked Reptar up from petco about 2 months ago and he's pretty young we fed and handeled him every day and he was in perfect health he was even moving around care free before my roommate went to work, there's no burns on him or anything like that. I just find it to be really disheartening and strange because it's not even like he got sick or anything...


----------

